# Heat Transfer Paper and Heat Press



## kbathia (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are well.

I am starting my own clothing brand. I am looking to use 100% pre shrunk ring spun cotton for t shirts.

i am looking at using plastisol heat transfer paper, where would I get that paper from?
Also, I am looking for a heat press, what criteria should look for and where would I get one from?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

kbathia said:


> i am looking at using plastisol heat transfer paper, where would I get that paper from?


Wait. You have a screen printing press but will make transfers instead of printing directly onto the shirt? Or perhaps you meant to ask where to get the actual transfers instead of just the paper? If you're looking for transfers, check here: More new preferred vendors: fun-tees, specialty graphics...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a better link source for plastisol transfers Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


----------

